# Blood in stool, Reading lower GI X-Rays



## WeAreNotAlone (Jan 17, 2013)

Reading lower GI X-Rays


*PROBLEM: Blood in stool.*

Name: Rocky
_Abyssinian, Tabby mix_
Male
Castrated
11 months
9.8 lbs
Healthy, Active. (Until 2013-01-14)

Vet prescribed:
Mirtazapine 15mg /4= 3.75mg per day x 5 days (Appetite)
Cerenia 16mg /4 =4mg a 5 days (Vomiting /Nausea)


Him and twin sister inquisitive, Rocky will sometimes play with or show interest in sticks, acorns while we take them outside (supervised) each day. 

Back in Sep-2012 Rocky's twin sister had a whitish worm around her anus, treated ALL the cats in the household with Praziquantel tapewormer tabs (23mg), but did not do follow-up treatment.
2013-01-07, Twin sister once again had a tapeworm, so Rocky treated again with Praziquantel tapewormer tabs (23mg).

*2013-01-14 Noticed Rocky NOT eating. Whitish foamy vomit once or twice.
*








*2013-01-16 Blood work-up:*
















*
2013-01-16 About 5 hrs after getting back from vet, BLOOD noticed in stool.*
*
2013-01-16 5:01pm Blood in stool.*








*2013-01-17 Barium x-ray.* Would tapeworms cause bleeding /make the lower GI tract appear as shown in below x-rays?

WHAT WOULD CAUSE THE NARROWED DOWN SECTION? (Restriction? Impacted fecal matter?









*24 hrs later after Barium Xray of 2013-01-17.
(Notice area of restriction looks much better.)

2013-01-18 X-Ray, no barium. (notice leg positioning- EG Stretched out )*










*2013-01-18 Second pic- taken (2) mins later, Notice the necked down section????
VET and myself concerned this necked down section appearing in same area as the Barium x-ray of 2013-01-17.

Normal?
*









*2013-01-20 Over the past few days Rocky has been eating, stool is loose, l**ight brown in color.... amount of blood is greatly reduced.

*
2013-01-17 6:51am 








2013-01-18 12:49am








2013-01-18 5:58am









Details of the case here:
http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-he...o-all-got-one-blood-his-stool.html#post921521


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

VET! call them and ask them..please. We are not doctors here, but it looks serious....please do not wait for a reply, just take him to the Vet, ASAP! poor baby...must be in pain...


----------



## WeAreNotAlone (Jan 17, 2013)

artiesmom said:


> VET! call them and ask them..please. We are not doctors here, but it looks serious....please do not wait for a reply, just take him to the Vet, ASAP! poor baby...must be in pain...


Rocky has already been to the VET. That's were the bloodwork-up and X-Rays came from. Spend 3-days at the vet with him, staying with him between each x-ray, etc.

Vet could not give me a reason for that Barium x-ray in which it appears 2 inches or so of the lower GI (Large Bowel) appears to have a restriction of some type... and the next day the pathway looks largely clear.


2013-01-20 = Rocky's appetite seems pretty good, he appears not to be vomiting - so stopped the below.
Mirtazapine 15mg /4= 3.75mg per day x 5 days (Appetite)
Cerenia 16mg /4 =4mg a 5 days (Vomiting /Nausea)


*.*


----------



## WeAreNotAlone (Jan 17, 2013)

2013-01-20 = Rocky's appetite seems pretty good, he appears not to be vomiting - so stopped the below.
Mirtazapine 15mg /4= 3.75mg per day x 5 days (Appetite)
Cerenia 16mg /4 =4mg a 5 days (Vomiting /Nausea)

*****************

2013-01-21

1:50 > 2:30pm Took cats outside. Rocky not as active as he usually is, but is moving around quite a bit. (Walking fast, vs running.)

2:50pm> 2:54pm Rocky= wetfood= 2 tablespoons.
6:00pm or so Rocky eats several teaspoons of wet cat food, has been eating Blue dry food on and off.

8:29pm Rocky urinates - size= 1.25 inch in diameter

8:30 Rocky drinking water. - 1 min.

9:09pm Rocky throws up - 5-6 tablespoons of food.

2013-01-21 9:30pm Rocky given 1/4 16mg Cerenia tablet.
(Cerenia 16mg /4 =4mg a 5 days (Vomiting /Nausea)

Unknown quantity of fecees output since 2013-01-18 5:55am -(Unable to isolate Rocky/ have not been able to catch him in potty room going #2).

.


----------

